# Kings NBA Draft Thread: (Thursday, June 24 / ESPN, 4pm PT)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

--------------------------------------
*Today's SacBee Articles:*

Kings could have sights set on guard: Morehead State Ricky Minard is among those being considered as a first-round pick tonight 

Who might the Kings get at No. 26? 

-----------------------------------------

*BBB.net Threads on the Kings Draft:*

NBA Draft Analysis - Kings 

Who should the Kings pick at 26 and 49?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I can't wait to see who'll become a King next. :yes: 

I hope we draft someone that will help us with Christie.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

A final look at the mock drafts:

NBADraft.net: Sasha Vujacic, Romain Sato
DraftCity.com: Sasha Vujacic, Antonio Burks
DimeMagazine: Viktor Khryapa
Sean Deveney, TSN: Viktor Khryapa
NBA.com: David Harrison
DraftWorld.net: Kevin Martin, Andre Emmett


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't know how reliable this is, but according to Adam Miller of NBADraftReport, we have acquired the Spurs pick for a future 1st round pick:

http://b4.boards2go.com/boards/board.cgi?action=read&id=1088097793&user=AdamMiller


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I know this has nothing to do with this year's draft, but Peja and his tiny hat are funny:










:laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Now ESPN says we have the 28th pick as well as the 26th.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I swear Peja looks like he just got off a long boat ride to the draft, and it looks like he has no idea what is going on.:laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

If we do have the 2 picks, I want Khryapa and Dorell Wright.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

So we're going to have 3 picks. YEAHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Now it is back to saying they only have the 26th pick


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

26. Sacramento Kings select Kevin Martin


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Here we go:

With the 26th Pick in the NBA draft, The Sacramento Kings select:

Kevin Martin


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I hope that he helps us next year.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.draftcity.com/kevinmartin.htm
http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/kevinmartin.asp


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes! I didn't expect Martin to be there. This may be a steal for the Kings! You know what they say - if you're gonna gamble, gamble with size or guys from small schools!

Sato, Emmett, or Vroman in the 2nd round!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

And just like that, Vroman is picked :laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

What about picking Drejer and leaving him overseas?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Ricky Minard...

Morehead State Ricky Minard is among those being considered as a first-round pick tonight


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/rickyminard.asp
http://www.draftcity.com/rickyminard.htm


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Chad Ford's analysis:



> Kevin Martin
> WESTERN CAROLINA | JUNIOR | GUARD
> HEIGHT: 6-7 | WEIGHT: 185 | AGE: 21
> Insider scouting report
> Martin ranked second in the nation in scoring last season. With Gerald Wallace being drafted by the Bobcats, the Kings really needed a player who could step in and give them some minutes at shooting guard. Martin needs to gain strength and weight, but he's a great athlete who knows how to score.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2004/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&id=1827411


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

KINGS SELECT WESTERN CAROLINA’S KEVIN MARTIN IN FIRST ROUND...Club Drafts Morehead State’s Ricky Minard in Second Round


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

WCU's Kevin Martin Goes in First Round to Sacramento Kings in NBA Draft


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Draft Day Quotes- Geoff Petrie 

Draft Day Quotes-Kevin Martin


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Draft Day Quotes- Geoff Petrie
> 
> Draft Day Quotes-Kevin Martin


I really like this guy. I hope that he stays with us and becomes our starter. He kind or reminds me of Prince. Same kind of body. Lets hope that he plays like him. :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Geoff Petrie notes first-round choice Kevin Martin's offensive capabilities and quickness 



> Petrie compared Martin's body type to that of starting shooting guard Doug Christie, Indiana sharpshooter Reggie Miller and Detroit's Tayshaun Prince.
> 
> "He's a 6-6 '2' guard who is really gifted offensively and has a lot of quickness," Petrie said. "We feel he can develop into a fine player in the NBA."
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> 26. Sacramento Kings
> Kevin Martin, 6-7, SF
> Kevin Martin probably should not be in this draft, but he showed that he can score at Western Carolina. Whether he can defend is another issue, and whether he can score as easily at the NBA level is yet another issue. The Kings have a stacked bench, but they needed a defensive presence on the perimeter, and Martin is not one.


http://www.foxsports.com/content/view?contentId=2517360


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Rookie team is immediate focus 

Minard loaded with confidence: The second-round selection of the Kings thought he deserved to be picked earlier


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Draft Day Quotes-Kevin Martin





> There has been much talk about Doug Christie, said to be teammate, what are comparison between you two offensively and defensively?
> 
> 
> Martin: “I agree with them. Defensively he is much better than me because he is experienced. He will be a great player to be behind. *Most people say he is like my dad because he looks like me.”*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

DraftCity Preliminary Draft Grades 



> Sacramento:
> 
> Round 1: Kevin Martin, SG, Western Carolina (#26)
> Round 2: Ricky Minard, G, Morehead State (#48)
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

It's nice to see that they graded us with an A. 

I think that Petrie did pretty good. He always does.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Hardwood Royalty 



> Millions of people on the planet would like to be wearing Rick Minard's shoes. Millions are shooting for the goal he achieved Thursday night.
> 
> "I think that's just coming from a small school period," he said. *"No way are there 28 or 29 guys that went in the first round better than me."*
> 
> ...


Let's hope that Petrie signs this guy and doesn't let him go. :gopray:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings' first-round pick took road less traveled


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kevin Martin will wear #23


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

New Kings players arrive in Sacramento 

Lots of audio clips...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Kevin Martin will wear #23



Niceeee.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings.com has lots of pics and quotes from today


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBADraft.net - 2004 Draft Grades  



> Grade: A-
> 
> Sacramento grabbed a player with considerable upside at 26. Kevin Martin's athleticism is severely underrated. With excellent scoring ability, Martin is still adding strength, and look for him to eventually become one of the real sleepers to come out of this draft. Geoff Petrie has become one of the premiere GMs in the business with a keen eye for talent. Ricky Minard is small but is highly skilled and really knows how to score and defend. Look for him to find a place on an NBA team, if not with Sacramento.


----------

